# Thought I'd share.



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking at my photobucket album. I don't really use it because I switched to flickr.

I came across some pics of the ice storm we had back in Jan 2008. It was BAD. But AMAZINGLY we managed to keep our electric while just about everyone around us lost it. It was one of the worst disasters to hit KY.

Anyway, this pic is of where the goat pen is at, and before we ever had a garden:









See all the brush, trees, etc?

Here's a pic of nearly the same spot taken at the end of April 2010:



















In the first pic - that big brush pile looking thing on the right, well that was a dirt mound that covered the remains of a brick house that had burned down - been bulldozed back and covered with dirt! That area was such a mess....
Last summer my husband rented a bobcat, we had some relatives staying with us that helped, and we got ALL that junk out, trash, everything that we could. We had people picking up scrap metal, we had bags and bags for the garbage, and there are STILL about 30 tires in a pile just beyond our goat pen. 
I WISH I had taken more pictures of that mess before we started, but I didn't think about it. 
A lot of the unbroken bricks my husband found, we used to make side walks around the driveway area. And the cement steps...
He broke into pieces and put around the goat's barn!

I still can't believe how much different it looks now.

Here are a few more pics from the ice storm....it was so scary.... we amazingly had no damage and very few limbs down on our property. But if you walked outside, especially at night, you could hear trees and branches crashing to the ground!

Our road









We thought we were gonna loose our sheds...









Solid sheet of ice









We thought we'd lose our electric


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL looks like Alaska! your goaties did a great job clearing too 

we usually lose power in March when the winds pick up. last year it sped to 95mph..there's living in a valley for ya.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I found these too! I forgot about these.

A couple of does used to bring their fawns up, but I haven't seen any deer on our property in the last year - I've seen them in the field across the road, and in the backyard of our neighbors house <no one lives there>.

I took these through my dinning room window, they came right up to the fence that was around our back yard, and they used to come up quite often.



















Chicken wire surrounds our garden, never had a problem with them getting in with the wire up.









I did this for a fun photo contest I used to get into...theme was green...LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

WOW!!
i dont know what it is, but i love deer! 

I've only seen two.. both in Wisconsin and one was roadkill... lol...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! I grew up in Indiana and they are EVERYWHERE there. I remember the farm my dad sold a few years ago - when we moved there, I went out to sit on the porch and there was a herd of around 12 grazing on the other side of the driveway!
When I was about 7 or 8 years old I was riding with my brother to town to pick up pizza, and we hit a buck on the way home! I was TERRIFIED! 
About a year and a half ago someone hit a deer and left it at the end of our driveway! We didn't hear a thing


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. here we just have Moose, you'd hear it if somebody hit one, 1600 lbs of muscle and antler! totals peoples trucks..their eyes dont reflect like deer so there's a lot of casualties.  

i can't imagine 12 in my yard though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that sounds very scary! I couldn't imagine hitting one! I used to work nights a few years ago, and was terrified of driving home because of critters. The biggest thing I ever hit was a raccoon and sure I felt bad, but glad it wasn't something any bigger!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw. I don't think I've hit anything yet... oh, well there was a flock of ptarmigan..lol. like 15-20. 
Yeah when we're down in the states its so cool to hear crickets, and little animals scurrying around..***** are cool, I've seen one carry her babies around.. lol!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The **** is the only thing I've hit so far, thank goodness, and I felt so bad. I almost hit a giant snapping turtle once. I got out had a bright idea I'd use my umbrella to push him off the road. That thing came after me and my umbrella....nope no more concern for snapping turtles in the road anymore after that LOL 

I know what you mean about the crickets. I LOVE the sounds of night. Tonight is a beautiful night, perfect for sitting out on the porch. When I go home to visit family in Indiana during the summer we'd always sit out on the porch and listen to the night sounds, and wait for Gimp --- the 3 legged raccoon that comes up every night to eat! She's been coming up to my dad's house for 3 years now, and he feeds her just like a cat or dog. If they are in the house she'll peek in the screen door, or paw at the door. It's really cute. 
We have ***** here too, you can hear them in the early evening chattering in the woods. I still think they are talking in code, planning their next attack on my garbage can...LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful pics!

I can't imagine having that much ice at once :shocked: 

Deer are so graceful looking and just a beautiful sight to see when they have their babies with them  

I love deer meat and come from a family of hunters and I learned to appreciate the true beauty of them.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice pics! Two years ago we got dumped with a few feet of snow....we didn't have our goats at the time but had chickens and cows....they were not all too happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> I almost hit a giant snapping turtle once


 :shocked: A turtle?? crazy!!

and yeah liz, i've tried venison, I like it, though I think It tastes sweet from them sneaking into the corn fields at night. :angel2:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhh yes.....lots of deer in Indiana....it is nothing to have a herd of 30 come across our back field in the evening right out my kitchen window.....one evening we caught a buck standing right at the boys fence trying to challenge them.....I told hubby if he jumps into the pen with the boys grab your gun! All hubby had to do was walk out there and the buck took off.

Love your pics.....beautiful!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! and your place looks lovely too.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Earlier this evening I had to go to town, and turned on the side road I take that is sort of a short cut. I looked over to the empty field on my left <horse pasture>, and there was a BUCK running at an angle towards the road I was on. I slowed down to watch him, he was just sooooo GRACEFUL! He was running fast, he looked young, but had a beautiful set of antlers. I was expecting him to clear the fence, and cross the road. BUT...he didn't. Instead he came to a skidding halt, then turned around and ran back up to the top of the pasture. I wish I had time to hang around to see what he did next, but had to get to the pharmacy before they closed!

I go about a half mile, and there was a bird in the middle of the road - just a small bird not sure what kind, and it kept sitting there..I got closer...it kept sitting there.... then suddenly I was upon it, and it flew straight up, and nearly hit the windshield! Talking maybe half an inch from being bye-bye birdie!

I go down about a mile, and a squirrel runs out in front of me! I don't dodge for squirrels, I just hold my breathe LOL He ran off the road - probably pouting like those squirrels on those auto insurance commercials....LOL

Just a crazy evening with wildlife! But oh how I WISH I had my camera with me to take pics of that buck! He was gorgeous!


----------

